# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Drawing] Sub Zero

## Sneakylemons

*

A friend of mine and I watched like 930257832 mortal kombat videos on youtube last night, and we got a really strong urge to draw characters. I drew Sub Zero, she drew Mileena. This is what I drew. We're gonna be doing more, so when I draw other characters, I'll post them as well. 

*Just so you know, I am not done with this one, I still have to draw the body and possibly the background. (I also have to finish shading the last drawing I posted haha)

Let me know what you think, though.*

----------


## Sneakylemons

*Updated with the body drawn. Still need to do the background. Any suggestions?*

----------


## shadowsx

Already posted my suggestion in the bawx  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Other than that, his chest is a little funky looking.

I mean those are some huge muscles compared to the rest of his body.

----------


## Sneakylemons

*What aboutt......



Now? Hahaha.*

----------


## shadowsx

> *What aboutt......
> 
> 
> 
> Now? Hahaha.*



They look like the same size lol.. atleast i don't really notice a difference. They are also really high up, it looks like they are on the neck almost. Looks kinda weird haha.

----------


## Sneakylemons

*I didn't change anything, I just cropped out a bit on the left side to make it look like the arms matched the chest. But yeah, they are a bit high up. Not much I can do about that at this point though, to be honest.*

----------

